# Tire Guages



## bartony (Feb 5, 2006)

I've tried all kinds of tire guages, the standard, the round meter type, and a digital. I'm wondering which of those is the most accurate? 

Thanks~


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

i prefer the digital


----------



## bartony (Feb 5, 2006)

Howdy, whosdat! Sounds good here too. I've got one around here somewhere, but if I can't locate that pup, I'll pop for another one.
Thanks &...
Take care~


----------

